# Acoustic Fabric Advice



## ledgerdc (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm trying to find some fabric to 1) cover acoustic panels, 2) cover speaker grills.

I'm assuming the later of these will need to be 'transparent', and have seen that even for the panels it is best if these are 'transparent' as well.

Does anyone have some recommendations as to what has worked well for them?

Ideally, the material would be fairly non light reflective, and on the cheaper side of the scale.


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

This is problematic.

There is no "acoustically transparent fabric" That, unfortunately is an oxymoron.

What you have in practice is a trade-off between reflectivity and high frequency filtering, and the needs required by your application.

So better defining exactly what your use and requirements are is needed.
For instance, fabric can afford to exhibit higher frequency issues when used to cover a corner bass trap than can a material that will be used as a broadband absorber or a grill cloth for a speaker, each requiring greater high frequency transparency - but ALL exhibiting trade-offs.

Frankly, I would opt to remove the grill entirely for a speaker and instead use a very open wire mesh for protection if necessary where fidelity is critical.

But then, I am not aware of the specific requirements you face (and the trade-offs that you are willing to make).

And while you are at it, check out  . And if you adventurous, research "acoustical impedance".


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You were doing just fine until you said on the cheaper side of the scale...

Guilford of Maine FR701-2100 series is everything you want - non-reflective, Stretchable, Acoustically transparent enough to be in front of speakers, etc. It's just not inexpensive. It's kind of the standard that people use for a lot of HT work.

Bryan


----------



## ledgerdc (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Seems like the price range on this product is fairly wide depending on where you look. Any suggestions on who offers the best price?

Also - 

I'm going to be building 4" panels with a 4" air gap (thanks for the advice SAC) at the first and second reflection points, as well as a ceiling cloud using OC 703. For these panels, would the material referenced in the link below work? I ask because color wise, it would be a perfect match to the room.

http://www.acoustimac.com/index.php...fabric/acoustic-suede-fabric-by-the-yard.html


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

For the panels, that will be OK. For places in front of speakers, it's absolutely not suitable or even close. 

Bryan


----------



## ledgerdc (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks. The suede would be for just the panels.

If I use this material, what compromises am I making?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It may get a little reflective at a narrow band of frequencies. You certainly wouldn't want to use it in front of any panel with a facing on it where you're trying to minimize higher frequency absorption since it is somewhat absorbent on it's own.

Bryan


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The cheapest solution for covering acoustic panels is a material called "Poly Interlok"..It looks similar to grille cloth and you should be able to get from your local fabric shop..
I've used it on my screen wall and all the acoustic panels..


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

I just started to do mines and i use swede that i could put my hands on it for 6$ in black , now i only need to decide what other color i can put in the mix


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Almadacr said:


> I just started to do mines and i use swede that i could put my hands on it for 6$ in black , now i only need to decide what other color i can put in the mix


What are you using as the absorptive material in the panel? Is that foam? If so, what are the acoustic properties?


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

eugovector said:


> What are you using as the absorptive material in the panel? Is that foam? If so, what are the acoustic properties?


I use a hard foam like the ones used by Aurolex , well at lest they have the same consistency .


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Do you know the acoustic properties of that foam, or even if it is open-celled? If not, you may find that all your efforts went into building a panel that doesn't do much for your acoustics.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

eugovector said:


> Do you know the acoustic properties of that foam, or even if it is open-celled? If not, you may find that all your efforts went into building a panel that doesn't do much for your acoustics.


That`s why its Called DYI , companies like Auralex make there own sub risers , i did mines and achieved what i was looking for . This kind of projects are trial and error . Do they worked ? In a small room were i have my guitar and amp`s , yes ... are they on the same level of some high priced panels .... no but they achieved what i am looking for .


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Almadacr said:


> That`s why its Called DYI , companies like Auralex make there own sub risers , i did mines and achieved what i was looking for . This kind of projects are trial and error . Do they worked ? In a small room were i have my guitar and amp`s , yes ... are they on the same level of some high priced panels .... no but they achieved what i am looking for .


Right, but in this case, a lot of work has already been done charting out the acoustic properties of various material so that you don't waste money making something that might not work. You can DIY and still have a reasonable guarantee of the properties of the finished product.

OC 703 tends to be the most often used absorption material, but you can find many more here: http://www.bobgolds.com/AbsorptionCoefficients.htm


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

I know most of the materials spoken on bobgolds since i work in construction and the use that we/me have in construction about fiberglass is for the use of thermal efﬁciency and with the use of a vapor barrier .

I know and did the research regarding materials and i was surprised to see that most companies use or Owens corning pink fiberglass or yellow but nobody uses the Roxul safe and sound as a material used in construction for acoustic barrier as absorption and with better results . 

I can tell you when building a house there`s always a budget , and normally the constructor takes the road of the Owens Pink fiberglass since its cheaper , but the ones informed about it and decided to build a Home theater basement or room , want a Roxul isolation so i would love to hear from some companies why not the use of the Roxul isolation fiber glass . :dontknow:

PS : I went to a factory were they fabricate foam , toke a corner trap from Aurolex to be easier to identified to the closest thing and made the deal ( since i explained that i was doing my on project , and the manager was very accessible and even was interested to ear some about it ) of some parts already cut it and as my calculations it came to about 4$ a piece .


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Sounds like you have some good resources at your disposal.


----------

